# I like Arnold Schwarzenegger movies



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

"Commando" = funniest movie of all time and the greatest cinematic achievement in motion picture history


i don't even know if i'm being serious or not.  it's that sublime


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL Hubby and I watched Commando recently and got a kick out of watching Arnold pick up cars and phone booths (with people in them!) and break chains with his bare hands. He's the man alright.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Arnie has forged several careers out of being charismatic. I love his films, even when they are crap there is still something watchable about them.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

I know, right?!?

The dude's got major "Screen Swagger"

I'm even creating a series of post-modern satirical Action/Adventure novels based around a guy who thinks he's "Arhnuld"  
It will be mucho awesomes


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

"Remembah when I said I would keel you last?  Ah lieeeed."

Commando seems to be almost forgotten now.  I've no idea why, it's great.


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

An environmentalist with what, ten Hummers.
Who else can pull of that kind of contradiction.

I'm a swinging liberal, bleeding heart democrat, but I respected him for what he was trying to do here. Too bad all the Sacramento politicking got in the way of anyone letting him do his job.

I enjoyed him as governor more than I enjoyed Terminator 3, and that's a fact.

flippcity.blogspot.com


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

xtine said:


> An environmentalist with what, ten Hummers.
> Who else can pull of that kind of contradiction.


That's why he's so boss. 

#Winning!



Ben White said:


> "Remembah when I said I would keel you last? Ah lieeeed."
> 
> Commando seems to be almost forgotten now. I've no idea why, it's great.


Can you believe they're actually remaking Commando?

They have the fans foaming at the mouth with vitriol.

And now, some more classic lines from this masterpiece:

"Don't disturb my friend. He's dead tired."

T3 was horrible. Should've stopped it at the orgasmically perfect T2. James Cameron crapped a brick when he saw T3 and let the world know it pre-Twitter.

Oh, and I agree with everything this guy posted on IMDB, LMAO
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088944/board/flat/178200962


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

GET TO THE CHOPPA!

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/get-to-the-choppa


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

xtine said:


> GET TO THE CHOPPA!
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/get-to-the-choppa


ROTFLMAOLOL!!!

My new favorite website. I'm being totally serious   

EPIC OF AWESOMENESS


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

"Caaaaatch ... YOOOOOOOOOOU!"

This is now officially my favourite thread on Kindleboards.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Ben White said:


> "Caaaaatch ... YOOOOOOOOOOU!"
> 
> This now officially my favourite thread on Kindleboards.


#WINNING!

"This Green Beret's 'bout ta kick yo' big @zz!"
"I eat Green Berets for breakfast. And right now, I'm VERY HUNGRY!" [PUNCH! KICK!]


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Kindergarten Cop is my favorite. Then those old campy Conan and Red Sonja movies.


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

Elijah Joon said:


> My new favorite website. I'm being totally serious


Same thing, easily digestible, just as much fun:

http://memebase.com/

Got a Bear Gryllis on page 1. Scuse me, gotta drink my own piss.


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

terryr said:


> Kindergarten Cop is my favorite.


IT'S NOT A TOOMA!


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Lovin' the replies, yall. I can feel the positive vibes permeating through the interwebs and creating giant warm fuzzy Double Rainbows.
"What does it mean?" 
It means we're living the dream.

OOOooh yeah. "Inception" gots nothin' on "Total Recall"

And now, back to more Wisdom of Arnie: *"You should not drink and bake."*

#WINNING


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

Moar Arnold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aLR-8c11ms&feature=player_embedded#at=149

every scream from every movie


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be back.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

"Rubbah bay-bee buggy bumpahs!"


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

My favorite was *End of Days* ... but my _real_ Guilty Pleasure is Bruce Willis movies....


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> ... but my _real_ Guilty Pleasure is Bruce Willis movies....


"Nooooo!"

*Fun Fact*: 
Did you know that in a way, Bruce Willis owes his career to Arnie? It's true. "Die Hard" (though based on the novel by Roderick Thorpe,) was written by screenwriter Steven E. DeSouza as the sequel to ... (bum bum BUUUUM!!!) -- "*COMMANDO*" !!!

Arnie turned it down, and the project was rewritten for... bruce willis.

I would have loved to see Ah-nuld spawn the "Yippie-kie Ay" catchphrase. His accent would have made it so much cooler.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, I love Arnold...but why is this thread...here??


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thundergeoff said:


> I'm sorry, I love Arnold...but why is this thread...here??


For the fun of it?


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> For the fun of it?


"That's a bingo!"

Actually, it's relevant to ebooks and Kindle, because (as I posted in this very thread,) I'm a Kindle Author and I am writing a series of satirical Action/Adventure novels modeled after our man "Ah-nuld"

Now... *"See you at the pahty, Rictuh!" *


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll never forget that time in Commando when he fires the bazooka backwards.  

The whole raid on the gun store is great fun!


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Dabbit, thongergeoff!  Your Jim Jones-lookin azz post got zis brilliantz thread moved to some obscure section of da board!

"F#*@ YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!"



No getting to da choppa for you


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> Arnie has forged several careers out of being charismatic. I love his films, even when they are crap there is still something watchable about them.


I totally agree. He's quite a character. I'm reading his biography right now and it's fascinating.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Elijah Joon said:


> "Nooooo!"
> 
> *Fun Fact*:
> Did you know that in a way, Bruce Willis owes his career to Arnie? It's true. "Die Hard" (though based on the novel by Roderick Thorpe,) was written by screenwriter Steven E. DeSouza as the sequel to ... (bum bum BUUUUM!!!) -- "*COMMANDO*" !!!
> ...


Bumpin' dis becuz dis is truuuuuuuuuuuue.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I totally agree. He's quite a character. I'm reading his biography right now and it's fascinating.


I didn't know he had a biography! BIG THANK YOU for the news, Beatrice! What's the title, and is it available on any ebook platform?

Thanks again!

"Hasta la veesta. Bay-bee."


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Elijah Joon said:


> I didn't know he had a biography! BIG THANK YOU for the news, Beatrice! What's the title, and is it available on any ebook platform?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> "Hasta la veesta. Bay-bee."


You're welcome. The tittle is "The Governator" by Ian Halpern and I'm sure it's on Kindle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Funny thread  . Love his movies, love all those from that time including Stallone. They just don't make action movies like that anymore. 

Interesting tidbits. In Germany, Arnie gets dubbed by a german actor as his austrian accent is very heavy. So all these funny accent things you guys are talking about, I didn't even experience until I moved to the US. 

It was quite funny to me to hear his own voice in a movie for the first time. Since I am from Bavaria, the accents are somewhat similar and german dubbing is usually always northern german, not southern. I guess we were considered to much like the "hicks"  

I absolutely loved the first Terminator movie. I so remember watching that the first time. It blew my mind.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

First Terminator is great: Uzi nine milimeta. 

I think the second Terminator is the best of all: Hasta la vista, baby! I know now why you cry; it is someting I could neva do. 

(Didn't see the Christian Bale one, but this is an Arnie thread anyway.) 

Favorite Arnie movies: T and T2, Total Recall, Kindergarden Cop, The Running Man (I know I'll catch some heat for that one).

This thread made me remember Twins. That was a funny movie. And wasn't there one where Arnie was pregnant? End of Days was underrated too.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

"You are not you; you're me. And I am not me; I'm you! *AAARRGH'K*!"


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

"I'll be back..."

Yes... and back, you are.  The Epic Schwarzenegger Thread must not fade away.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

My favorites of his are the first two Terminator movies and True Lies. One I think is underrated is The Last Action Hero. It's not fantastic, but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

BuddyGott said:


> My favorites of his are the first two Terminator movies and True Lies. One I think is underrated is The Last Action Hero. It's not fantastic, but it's a lot of fun.


_Yessssss_. Ahnald as Hamlet, WHY is that not a real movie?

"Stay thy hand, fair prince."

BAM! "Who says I'm fair?"

"To be or naht to be? Naht to be."

Charles Dance is fantastics (as always) in that movie, too.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Elijah Joon said:


> "I'll be back..."
> 
> Yes... and back, you are. The Epic Schwarzenegger Thread must not fade away.


Who wants to start the Stallone spinoff thread? Then we can do Brice Willis and have the whole Planet Hollywood crew!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

isaacsweeney said:


> This thread made me remember Twins. That was a funny movie. And wasn't there one where Arnie was pregnant? End of Days was underrated too.


My 3 faves. 
Kindergarten Cop "It's not a TUMAH"
Twins
and Preggers Ahnold... in JUNIOR! OMG ROFLMAO


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

isaacsweeney said:


> Who wants to start the Stallone spinoff thread? Then we can do Brice Willis and have the whole Planet Hollywood crew!


There can be only one!* And The Ah-nuld is he!

(*Highlander reference!)

I'd love to start a Jackie Chan Dubbed Quotes Thread. "Whut's up? You got the prahblem?"


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> My 3 faves.
> Kindergarten Cop "It's not a TUMAH"
> Twins
> and Preggers Ahnold... in JUNIOR! OMG ROFLMAO


Hahaha, classics.

Kindergarten Cop: "We'uh going to play a game. It's called, 'Who is ya daddy? And what does he do?'"
Twins: "I did not hit him... The pavement was his enemy."
Junior: "Touch my skin. It's so soft."

Keep the classics coming, people!

Here's one from Jingle All the Way: "Noooo! POOT! DA! COO-KIE DOWN! *NAOW*!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Elijah Joon said:


> Dabbit, thongergeoff! Your Jim Jones-lookin azz post got zis brilliantz thread moved to some obscure section of da board!
> 
> "F#*@ YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!"
> 
> ...


I'll be back for the sequel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the record. . . . . . . way more people visit NQK than the Writer's Cafe. . . . .

Posts with self promo or inappropriate comments here will likely be deleted. . .starting a thread _for your books_ in the Bazaar is completely appropriate.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Predator: best movie, hands down.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

The Arnoldnator does not like bumpy pudding in his Jell-O!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this thread before - I _*adore*_ Arnold. I've seen all his films except Conan and loved every single one but my all time favourite is Predator - that movie is wall to wall muscle and my little heart melts every time I watch it. Jesse Ventura is also a fav so that just makes Predator extra special.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

For me, it's hard to beat the first Terminator movie.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

That commercial is hilarious!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I dig a lot of Schwarznegger films.

Of the lot I'd say that Predator & Commando are up there in my "favorite" category. Both of those are movies that I'd sit down and watch on any day of the week. I also dug Terminator and T2 - although T3 bit the bullet hard.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I love the movies he made with James Cameron the most, but for pure hilarity and entertainment factor, COMMANDO is the ULTIMATE!!


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Indeed, COMMANDO is the ultimate movie.  "Let off some STEAM, Bennett!"  That's modern-day Shakespeare material right there.  The Academy Awards totally snubbed this movie like Chris Nolan.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

As someone who loves cheesey 80's action movies, I can say without hesitation that Commando is the best cheesy 80's action movie.  It's so over the top that it's almost an unintentional parody of the genre.  I think my favorite part is when the plane won't start and Ahhnuld bangs on the control panel and shouts "Fly or die!!" and the plane starts  

I really can't wait for the ex-Governator to start doing movies again.  I've heard he's doing some kind of "international TV show" and it's not known yet if he'll be acting or if it's some kind of reality show, details are supposed to be announced April 4th. I've also heard something about a True Lies sequel. I think my dream would be to see him do a movie with Nic Cage, who is another actor I love and can be as awesomely insane as Ahhnuld.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Come with me if you want to live.


----------



## stepartdesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

Predator #1--Love it.  Probably watched it over 10 times.  

Katrina


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

The Arnold Schwarzenegger is returning to movies.  We must all celebrate this most joyous of news items.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't wait to see more of Arnie... soon as they spring me from the hospital I'm going home to watch all my old Arnie movies.  Starting with Predator of course but I also loved his comedies - Kindergarten Cop & Twins were hilarious


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're in the hospital, Tracey.  Hope it's not serious and you get well and out again soon.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

we're all praying she continues to improve and gets out.. she's been there a long loong time.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And back to Arnie...

Anyone else remember "The Villan"? 
love love love this movie. HI-LARRY-US as my kids say sometimes.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> we're all praying she continues to improve and gets out.. she's been there a long loong time.


I'm not on here a lot plus I just joined this month, so I'm out of the loop on this. 

Can anyone tell me what happened? Feel free to PM me for privacy if you want.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

New cartoon series and comic book coming next year called "The Governator" http://www.comingsoon.net/news/tvnews.php?id=75766


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

JimJ said:


> New cartoon series and comic book coming next year called "The Governator" http://www.comingsoon.net/news/tvnews.php?id=75766


LOL! But it just wouldn't be the same without a live-action Schwarzenegger...


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Sad news.  Looks like Arnie and Maria Shriver are separating after 25 years.  And he was just starting to get his mojo back, too.

Ah, well.  At least he's back making movies again, though he does look wrinkled as heck.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kindergarten Cop, definitely......It's not a tooomer!


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Total Recall is my fav ^_^


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't believe Hollyweird is remaking so many of his movies now though... including your face, Total Recall, and my fave, COMMANDO!


----------

